# Looking for a new TV



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Alright, I haven't paid much attention the last few months to the latest and greatest flat panels, or the best prices. (been a little pre-occupied)


What is the best 50" plasma for under $1500 right now?

Panny?
Sammy?
or?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You can't go wrong with either of the two. Just look for models that are 1080p/600 Hz. right now, you can find them at Best Buy for between $1000 and $1400. Bonsumer Reports in their Jan. 2010 strongly recommends the Samsung PN50B650, saying it's the best TV they've ever tested.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cholly said:


> You can't go wrong with either of the two. Just look for models that are 1080p/600 Hz. right now, you can find them at Best Buy for between $1000 and $1400. Bonsumer Reports in their Jan. 2010 strongly recommends the Samsung PN50B650, saying it's the best TV they've ever tested.


Thanks, that Sammy looks really nice, and all of the reviews that I read are good too.

Man, I can't believe how much they have come down in the last few months.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm really happy with my 2 - 50" Pany S1's. The only downside is the glare off the screen.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Panasonic S1 or G10 if you want the Vieralink network features IMO.

I just picked up a 42" S1 after tons of research into both LCD and Plasma options and I am not disappointed at all. The S1's picture is VERY good. Its amazing how cheap it is, blows away a lot of LCDs that are priced much higher and is better than a lot of cheaper plasmas too.

The Samsungs have a lot of buzzing issues right now and are still more prone to IR than the Panasonics. The Samsungs do have a nicer bezel IMO and slightly more vibrant colors (Panasonic is more natural colors).


----------



## driht (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd say Panasonic VIERA TC-P50X1 50" Plasma TV. Although it is only 720p but it will only cost you around $755 which is almost half the budget. And it has a very decent LCD TV ratings of 77.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

driht said:


> I'd say Panasonic VIERA TC-P50X1 50" Plasma TV. Although it is only 720p but it will only cost you around $755 which is almost half the budget. And it has a very decent LCD TV ratings of 77.


That's a good price, but I need a 1080p.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dave29 said:


> That's a good price, but I need a 1080p.


I've tried the Sammy plasmas and the Panny plasmas side by side running the same programs. I now have six Panny plasmas and couldn't be happier. The last one I bought was a 1080p that I found on sale at Electronics Xpo for a little more than $800. Wasn't the latest model but it has a beautiful picture.

I'm not a big Sammy fan. I've brought every Sammy product back except for two DVD upscalers that cost $360 and can't compare with my $69 Sony upscalers.

I'm not a big Panny fan either, but they make a helluva plasma TV. And you can take it out of the box and use it just as it is set up. No agonizing setup procedures. I've tried two Panny BD players and took both back.

Rich


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

dave29 said:


> Alright, I haven't paid much attention the last few months to the latest and greatest flat panels, or the best prices. (been a little pre-occupied)
> 
> What is the best 50" plasma for under $1500 right now?
> 
> ...


Panasonic G10 for $1,118.88

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-VIE...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1260306107&sr=8-1

1080p full motion resolution
THX Certified
VieraLink
40,000:1 Contrast ratio


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> Panasonic G10 for $1,118.88
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-VIE...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1260306107&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


Agreed. Panny plasmas are the best without question. More bang for the buck and you can use them right out of the box.

Rich


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but it will most likely be a Panny.


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Agreed. Panny plasmas are the best without question. More bang for the buck and you can use them right out of the box.
> 
> Rich


What do you mean "you can use them right out of the box"? I have a Samsung 720p plasma from fall '07 and it worked fine "out of the box". If you are talking about adjusting picture and such - well, who wouldn't do that.

The only issue my TV has is the scrolling jutter which, as far as I know, never got fixed via firmware update. But, the new Samsung plasmas are fantastic, in my opinion. Thinking of getting one after the holidays.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

soloredd said:


> What do you mean "you can use them right out of the box"? I have a Samsung 720p plasma from fall '07 and it worked fine "out of the box". If you are talking about adjusting picture and such - well, who wouldn't do that.


That's exactly what I meant. I have six Panny plasmas and the only one I've had to adjust slightly is my latest 1080p model. And that adjustment was just on the hue (I think) and took but a moment. The other five are still set as they came out of the box. I've had a Panny and a Sammy side by side out of the box and the Panny was the one I kept. Don't know what the new ones are like, I bought five a little over two years ago and got the 1080p on sale last year. All have great pictures.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I've yet to see a tv properly calibrated out of the box, and I just put in 2 new Panasonic S1 series plasma's in the last 6 months....In my experience they are never set correctly out of the box...

rich584, stop by http://forums.cnet.com/hdtv-picture-settings-forum/?tag=rb_mtx;f06-fd , which is the HDTV picture settings forum, find one of your tv models and after recording the current settings you are using, try setup one up using their recommended settings, I think you'll find those picture settings much closer to what they really should be. Its not perfect, but unless you are willing to pay for true ISF calibration, the chances that you are currently getting optimum PQ out of your sets is slim to none.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

HD Guru reviewed the latest Pannys with THX certification and said they were very, very close to the HD Standard with the THX mode enabled; much closer than anything else other than an Kuro or Kuro Elite without doing calibration.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Not everyone loves the look of the THX mode is the only issue. 

I used some offsets from one of the guys at AVS forum and my S1 looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Grentz said:


> Not everyone loves the look of the THX mode is the only issue.
> 
> I used some offsets from one of the guys at AVS forum and my S1 looks absolutely stunning.


That's true, but if you calibrate a TV to the standards that's what you'll get. Lots of people prefer more vibrant color and a brighter picture (at least at first) but if you want it to be as true to what the director created as possible the standard is the way to go.

For movies I think the standard is fine, for sports I tend to use a higher color and contrast setting.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I've yet to see a tv properly calibrated out of the box, and I just put in 2 new Panasonic S1 series plasma's in the last 6 months....In my experience they are never set correctly out of the box...


The Pannys are the first TVs I've _ever_ had that I didn't have to play with for quite a while to get the settings to where I wanted them. And I've been playing with TVs since 1948. Your Pannys are a different series than mine are, I have no experience with them.



> rich584, stop by http://forums.cnet.com/hdtv-picture-settings-forum/?tag=rb_mtx;f06-fd , which is the HDTV picture settings forum, find one of your tv models and after recording the current settings you are using, try setup one up using their recommended settings, I think you'll find those picture settings much closer to what they really should be. Its not perfect, but unless you are willing to pay for true ISF calibration, the chances that you are currently getting optimum PQ out of your sets is slim to none.


Tried that link, but got nothing for my TH-50PZ80U which is the newest Panny I have. The other five Pannys I have are the 50" and 42" version except that they are PX models because they are 720p models. In any event, I'm quite satisfied with the PQ on each of my Pannys.

Rich


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> That's true, but if you calibrate a TV to the standards that's what you'll get. Lots of people prefer more vibrant color and a brighter picture (at least at first) but if you want it to be as true to what the director created as possible the standard is the way to go.
> 
> For movies I think the standard is fine, for sports I tend to use a higher color and contrast setting.


"Standards" are deceiving though. It is what you would get if you go for the THX Standard, there are other standards though too.

Plus, as you pointed out, people have different preferences. That is why they give Warm, Cool, Normal, etc. color temps and other settings.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

rich584 said:


> The Pannys are the first TVs I've _ever_ had that I didn't have to play with for quite a while to get the settings to where I wanted them. And I've been playing with TVs since 1948. Your Pannys are a different series than mine are, I have no experience with them.
> 
> Tried that link, but got nothing for my TH-50PZ80U which is the newest Panny I have. The other five Pannys I have are the 50" and 42" version except that they are PX models because they are 720p models. In any event, I'm quite satisfied with the PQ on each of my Pannys.
> 
> Rich


try this one rich584, its for the 46" size of the same model...

http://forums.cnet.com/5208-19410_102-0.html?messageID=3032947&tag=forums06;search-results#3032947

My new Panny looked good out of the box as well, but I also knew it wasnt "right". Thats why I started with these settings and made slight adjustments form there for my specific lighting conditions, etc...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> try this one rich584, its for the 46" size of the same model...
> 
> http://forums.cnet.com/5208-19410_102-0.html?messageID=3032947&tag=forums06;search-results#3032947
> 
> My new Panny looked good out of the box as well, but I also knew it wasnt "right". Thats why I started with these settings and made slight adjustments form there for my specific lighting conditions, etc...


Thanks, I'll try them when I get a chance. I did notice that the first adjustments are for totally dark rooms. I don't ever watch TV like that. I wear glasses and the glare bothers me without a light on in the room. But I will try the settings.

Rich


----------

